# Trumpiters Song?



## logomono13 (Dec 6, 2013)

I have heard that Trumpiters have a wierd and unique voices when they, as i call it, "sing"? Is this true, i never had any trumpiters , but all my pigeons sing, and i never heard them...


----------



## LisaNewTumbler (Jun 24, 2013)

I don;t know anything really about voice pigeons but

Youtube is great for things like this

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ISpvDztqOn4

thats one kind. There are many


----------

